# [OT] Sciopero dei telespettatori: il potere di spegnere

## .:deadhead:.

 *http://esterni.tv/ wrote:*   

>  Al di là di polemiche e schieramenti, contro luso sconsiderato di tv, latteggiamento passivo nei suoi confronti, il suo potere devastante e leffetto-alone su altri media, per i quali siamo soprattutto telespettatori,  esterni propone lesercizio dellastinenza: basta guardarla, limitiamo anche il parlarne,  guardiamo fuori.
> 
> [...]
> 
> L11 e il 12 dicembre la televisione non esiste più. I telespettatori si riprendono il tempo e lo spazio, riscoprono le persone, la città e tutte le cose che si possono fare fuori orario, provano che lontano dallo schermo si conquista tempo, si risparmia energia e si recupera su molti fronti.
> ...

 

Visitate il sito, troverete tutte le info e le risposte alle vostre domande... In più la lista di chi aderisce ed offre sconti od altro...   :Wink: 

buona astinenza dalla TV

----------

## =DvD=

Io non guardo la tv da molto ormai.

La trovo un mezzo per abbassare l'entità massa all' inettitudine esasperata; facendo soldi su di essa, riferito sia alla massa, sia all'inettitudine di quest'ultima.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La trovo un mezzo per abbassare l'entità massa all' inettitudine esasperata; facendo soldi su di essa, riferito sia alla massa, sia all'inettitudine di quest'ultima.

 

 :Shocked: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  

 

Che ho esagerato?

----------

## Dhaki

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *zUgLiO wrote:*     
> 
> Che ho esagerato?

 

Secondo me no. Infatti non la guardo mai, ma proprio mai.

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

ho smesso di guardarla anche io da un anno praticamente.... solo raramente quando ci sono trasmissioni di storia (tipo correva l'anno) la guardo, per il resto nisba.... internet fa molto di più  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

ho http://news.google.it/ e http://news.google.com/, mi bastano!

----------

## n3m0

In perfetto accordo con gli altri post, io non guardo la TV da...oddio l'ho dimenticato. 

L'attuale stato televisivo è: 

un'offesa all'intelletto umano

un continuo bombardamento di tentati condizionamenti psicologici che cercano di influire sia sui comportamenti sociali che sugli acquisti delle persone

un'arma usata per intorpidire le menti delle persone, nella logica "più stupidi siete, meno fastidio date".

In parole povere, una vera e propria mancanza di rispetto, nonchè un continuo tentato omicidio delle libertà altrui.

----------

## X-Drum

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*    *zUgLiO wrote:*     
> 
> Che ho esagerato? 
> 
> Secondo me no. Infatti non la guardo mai, ma proprio mai.

 

la mia è li che marcisce da piu' di un anno......

----------

## Cerberos86

Solo telegiornale e qualche film ogni tanto....

Pensate invece ad uno sciopero dal PC   :Crying or Very sad:  !

penso potrei cadere in crisi di astinenza....  :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ellala... Vabbene che non è proprio il top ma io salvo:

I manga su mtv

report su rai3

correva l'anno

blob

giochi senza frontiere [ :Crying or Very sad:  non c'è più]

simpson e futurama

cmq leggendo le vs risposte mi veniva in mente una cosa. Visto che spegner la TV è facile, se anziche sciopero della TV si facesse tipo uno sciopero del WEB, o ancora più drastico, del pc stesso? riuscireste?   :Wink: 

deadhead

----------

## molesto

io la guardo solo per il calcio e per giocare con la xbox e la ps2   :Very Happy: 

ah... e per vedere dvd   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

lo sciopero del pc per me dipende ha due condizioni:

A) la motivazione dev'essere valida

B) ho la casa libera tutto il giorno e una nuova ragazza da "provare"  :Razz: 

enjoy

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> B) ho la casa libera tutto il giorno e una nuova ragazza da "provare" 

 

Test hardware ???   :Laughing: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

siete i soliti maliziosi... "provare" = farle capire che esiste una vita anche senza computer (ok, non ha senso.... non importa)

----------

## rota

anchio la veddo pochissimo ...preferisco il cinema ...o il pc ...e se devvo vedere qualcosa mi veddo un dvd .....la TV la veddo solo quando non so che fare .....altrimenti sto qui o su gogle.....

----------

## n3m0

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ellala... Vabbene che non è proprio il top ma io salvo:
> 
> I manga su mtv

 

Quelli li vedevo anche io, ma ora gli anime li vedo attraverso altre fonti (dvd, vhs, etc.)

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> blob

 

questo rimane un capolavoro, nonostante ormai lo guardi raramente.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'attuale stato televisivo è: 
> 
> un'offesa all'intelletto umano
> ...

 

A sto punto non dovresti neanche + uscire di casa, l'importante è NON farsi condizionare  :Smile: 

Poi io credo che sia utile vedere come cambiano le cose, come cambia il modo di comunicare. Dato che la maggior parte delle persone guarda la Tv, ti può aiutare capire il perchè di tante cose....

Ma quindi qua dentro la guardo solo io la TV?

Programmi imperdibili:

Blob

Che tempo che fa

Ballarò

TG3 - Studio Aperto (solo il sommario, oltre non riesco ad andare)

Ally Mc Beal - Simpson - ER - Vivere 

----------

## gaffiere

tv: la guardicchio, soprattutto per film, cartoni animati, dvd, ps2, e qualche trasmissione tipo stargate di LA7 et simili.

sciopero della tv: non è difficile farlo, lo faccio anche in altri giorni  :Smile: 

sciopero pc: fate prima a spararmi piuttosto che allontanarmi dal mio tessoro  :Twisted Evil: 

see ya

----------

## rota

e vero anchi veddo i manga ...anche se i tempi belli so finiti una volta cerano ken uomo tigre schugar olly e bengi mazzinga uomo dacciaglio .ecc

invece adesso ci sono i pokemon poi qelli con le trottole ..ma io dico come cavollo fanno sti cartoni ...lunico che si salvva e  slayer.....

----------

## mambro

Il la guardo di striscio solo mentre mangio perchè è accesa... l'unica cosa che si salva sono i simpsons   :Very Happy: 

Ne potrei fare volentieri a meno (basta "comprarmi" i dvd dei simpsons   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## rota

e i futurama .... e grifing ....quelli col bambino bastardo con la testa da pollipo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## cloc3

In questo momento sta andando in onda programma  un buon di Fabio Fazio che consiglio, eventualmente anche per il sabato sera e la domenica sera (presto)...

a parte quella volta che ha intervistato Bill e mi è venuto da piangere. "Tu quoque, Fazii mi?"

----------

## =DvD=

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Il la guardo di striscio solo mentre mangio perchè è accesa... l'unica cosa che si salva sono i simpsons  
> 
> Ne potrei fare volentieri a meno (basta "comprarmi" i dvd dei simpsons   )

 

amule -> drhibbert -> 15cd

io non ho detto nulla.

----------

## n3m0

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Poi io credo che sia utile vedere come cambiano le cose, come cambia il modo di comunicare. Dato che la maggior parte delle persone guarda la Tv, ti può aiutare capire il perchè di tante cose....

 

Eh gia'. Io so perchè l'italia sta inguaiata. Perche' gli indici di ascolto più alti ce li ha la trash-tv...

Senza offesa per quei pochi che filtrano quel poco di buono che c'e' ancora...Beati voi che avete sta pazienza.

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Studio Aperto (solo il sommario, oltre non riesco ad andare)

 

LOL.

Ma come, il gossip per eccellenza!  :Very Happy: 

PS: bella firma  :Wink: 

----------

## rota

comuque staserace il gigante di ferro su italia 1 imperdibile.......................eeeeeeeeeeee

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Ellala... Vabbene che non è proprio il top ma io salvo:
> 
> I manga su mtv
> 
> report su rai3
> ...

 

Quoto quasi tutto, eccetto giochi senza frontiere (davvero guardavi giochi senza frontiere  :Shocked:   :Laughing:  ) e molti dei manga che passano su MTV (i classici, come city hunter, sono carini... ma alcuni di quelli nuovi sono così brutti che fanno accapponare la pelle   :Rolling Eyes:  )

Aggiungo invece "Blu Notte" e "Che tempo che fa"

Per il resto la TV sarebbe da buttare in toto   :Rolling Eyes:  penso che sarà una di quelle cose che non mi seguirà il giorno che cambio casa   :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aggiungo invece "Blu Notte" e "Che tempo che fa"
> 
> 

 

Blu Notte!!! Ecco cosa avevo dimenticato  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *Cazzantonio wrote:*   
> 
> Aggiungo invece "Blu Notte" e "Che tempo che fa"
> 
>  
> ...

 

si cmq di cos'è la televisione, questo costituisce che percentuale? il 10% mi pare pure tanto... pure il 5%

Ma secondo voi se le scatole dell'auditel fossero distribuite su un campione diverso da quello che vogliono loro, o quantomeno un attimino più omogeneo, qualcosa cambierebbe/sarebbe cambiato?

----------

## randomaze

 *Peach wrote:*   

> Ma secondo voi se le scatole dell'auditel fossero distribuite su un campione diverso da quello che vogliono loro, o quantomeno un attimino più omogeneo, qualcosa cambierebbe/sarebbe cambiato?

 

Discorso molto lungo.

Comunque la dura realtá é che i motivi per cui oltre il 90% della pubblicità televisiva in italia é nelle mani di sue soli soggetti é proprio a causa dell'auditel che da percentuali irrisorie per tutte le altre reti.

BTW, a giudicare dal sito auditel (pessimo webmaster, IMHO) ieri c'erano circa 5 milioni di TV spente rispetto al resto della settimana, non sono riuscito a vedere i dati rilevati il sabato precedente per capire se tale differenza é una costante nei sabato sera o meno.

----------

## zUgLiO

Io abolirei l'auditel e userei l'indice di gradimento, alla fine se guardi un programma non è detto che ti piaccia..magari stai solo vedendo com'è..

----------

## =DvD=

Io per quanto riguarda l'auditel la vedo cosi:

Ho la scatoletta -> valgo per 100.000 italiani.

Non ho la scatoletta -> posso fare tutte le scelte ("scioperi") che voglio, tanto non se ne accorgono.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Mi fa piacere vedere che non sono il solo ad aver cassato la tv... Non la guardo da piu' di tre anni, per nessuna ragione. E' vero che c'e' ancora qualcosa di buono sparso fra il letame che dilaga, ma:

1-Rifiuto la tv come mezzo di informazione (niente interattivita' e scarso pluralismo)

2-Rifiuto la tv come mezzo pubblicitario (ancora una volta, niente interattivita' - possono dirmi che quel detersivo e' stupendo ma dov'e' che trovo i commenti dei consumatori che lo hanno scelto?)

3-Rifiuto la tv come mezzo di trasmissione di materiale artistico/di intrattenimento (internet raggiunge lo stesso numero di persone, garantisce la possibilita' di diffondere materiale di qualita' uguale o maggiore e stimola l'utilizzo di nuove tecnologie laddove la tv stimola solo i cuscini dei divani)

In aggiunta a cio', rifiuto la tv anche perche' non offre alcunche' di specializzato, soltanto programmi pseudo-culturali che rompono appena la superficie degli argomenti che trattano.

Sono conscio del fatto che esiste almeno un esempio per ogni punto che ho scritto che contraddice quello che ho detto; d'altra parte programmi come report sono gocce nell'oceano che non cambiano la situazione generale in cui si trova la tv di oggi. Mi piacerebbe guardare report, ma non lo faccio per via di tutto quello che lo circonda.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> sono gocce nell'oceano

 Ma senza di esse l'oceano sarebbe più povero. Daccordo boicottare ciò che non ci piace o che è frutto di ingiustizie, dal cibo ai vestiti ai programmi tv. Ma bisogna anche incentivare ciò che di buono c'è, anche solo guardandolo (se ci interessa ovvio). E' troppo facile cassare in toto  :Wink: 

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Non e' facile affatto... la tv da' assuefazione... cmq sia quello che vedi su report etc lo puoi prendere da altre fonti, almeno questo lo devi ammettere  :Razz: 

----------

## mouser

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

>  *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   
> 
> B) ho la casa libera tutto il giorno e una nuova ragazza da "provare"  
> 
> Test hardware ???  

 

Giusto per precisare, una cosa da non dire mai ad una ragazza, specie se capisce qualcosa di pc...

ti debuggo la device

ho provato...... fa malissimo   :Crying or Very sad: 

--------------

Comunque... io salvo i simpson, futurama e i griffin (che non fanno piu'   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ), per il resto........ ho un'ampia gamma di dvd da scegliere  :Wink: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Giusto per precisare, una cosa da non dire mai ad una ragazza, specie se capisce qualcosa di pc...
> 
> ti debuggo la device
> ...

 

Sarò poco malizioso io, ma non ho proprio capito cosa vuol dire   :Confused: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Io per quanto riguarda l'auditel la vedo cosi:
> 
> Ho la scatoletta -> valgo per 100.000 italiani.
> 
> Non ho la scatoletta -> posso fare tutte le scelte ("scioperi") che voglio, tanto non se ne accorgono.

 

l'auditel è il sistema piu' stupido e pilotabile che abbia mai visto applicare....

e per favore nn ditemi che è attendibile......

----------

## =DvD=

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> [quote mio]
> 
> l'auditel è il sistema piu' stupido e pilotabile che abbia mai visto applicare....
> 
> e per favore nn ditemi che è attendibile......

 

Beh... veramente io dicevo proprio che *NON* è attendibile, forse mi sono spiegato male!

----------

## X-Drum

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   [quote mio]
> 
> l'auditel è il sistema piu' stupido e pilotabile che abbia mai visto applicare....
> 
> e per favore nn ditemi che è attendibile...... 
> ...

 

il mio commento voleva sostenere l'opinione da Lei espressa precedentemente, 

in questa sede nei confronti dell'argomento sopracitato, poiche' io considero, 

come Lei del resto, tale strumento altamente inefficace e privo di qualsiasi attendibilità....

cordiali saluti

la direzione

PS:Non fate case alla marea di st*** che ho scritto sono fusoooooooo domani ho pure un'esame DOH!  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> post qui sopra

 

 :Shocked:  quando ho visto che mi davi del lei stavo per offenderti!

Poi ho letto  *X-Drum wrote:*   

> cordiali saluti, la direzione

  e mi sono calmato!

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *Cerberos86 wrote:*    *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   
> 
> B) ho la casa libera tutto il giorno e una nuova ragazza da "provare"  
> 
> Test hardware ???   
> ...

 

sei un genio... penso che utilizzerò questa espressione la prossima volta invece di "me la dai o no? altrimenti vaffan****" garantisco che anche questa fa male... (e il bello è che ero ubriaco e stavo scherzando...whatta sense of humour)

----------

## X-Drum

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   post qui sopra 
> 
>  quando ho visto che mi davi del lei stavo per offenderti!
> 
> Poi ho letto  *X-Drum wrote:*   cordiali saluti, la direzione  e mi sono calmato!

 

aahahahh meno male che ho aggiuto quella riga  :Razz: 

sono fusooooo ahhhhhhh

cmq l'auditel è una stupidaggine colossale :PPPPPPP

----------

